# Middle ga counties



## Jfaass (Nov 3, 2019)

Hey y’all I am looking for a lease in butts, jasper, jones, or Monroe county for the 2020-2021 season. I have an 8year old son I’d really like to introduce to the great outdoors. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## BESTSHOOTER (Nov 3, 2019)

Me too if you find one keep me in mind .


----------



## Jfaass (Jan 28, 2020)

Bump


----------



## rkb1988 (Feb 12, 2020)

Jfaass said:


> Hey y’all I am looking for a lease in butts, jasper, jones, or Monroe county for the 2020-2021 season. I have an 8year old son I’d really like to introduce to the great outdoors. Any help would be appreciated


We have 2 spots opened in Jones County


----------



## sqdog542 (Feb 13, 2020)

rkb1988 said:


> We have 2 spots opened in Jones County


 Could you tell more about the Jones county club?


----------



## rkb1988 (Feb 13, 2020)

BESTSHOOTER said:


> Me too if you find one keep me in mind .


We have 2 spots opened in Jones County


sqdog542 said:


> Could you tell more about the Jones county club?


could my husband call you this evening to tell you more about it?


----------



## Mcdonough Hunter (Feb 14, 2020)

rkb1988 said:


> We have 2 spots opened in Jones County
> 
> could my husband call you this evening to tell you more about it?


Yes, 404-641-5938 my name is John. Thanks!


----------



## rkb1988 (Feb 14, 2020)

Mcdonough Hunter said:


> Yes, 404-641-5938 my name is John. Thanks!


What time is best to call?


----------



## Jfaass (Feb 21, 2020)

Acres and price?


----------



## rkb1988 (Feb 21, 2020)

Right at 1200 acres and $1200


----------



## Jfaass (Mar 19, 2020)

Bump


----------



## steveowens (Jun 3, 2020)

JCHC has three openings for the 2020-2021 season. We have two leases and membership gives you access to both, one is 561ac and the other is 336ac. If you go to Weyerhaeuser's website and search clubs looking for members you can view the two tracts and find my contact info. We have a 14 member limit and the dues this year are $1135.00 and that includes $100.00 for food plot supplies. We have been managing for four years now and don't shoot small bucks unless its a childs first. There is a five deer limit per member, 2 bucks and 3 does. There is a two turkey limit and one has to be taken by a youth. We have a camp area on the Shoal Creek rd. tract but no power or water. We do use generators. Thanks for looking and if you have other questions please email me at sdocrankbait@yahoo.com.


----------

